# Help!! Canon Mx850 error 5C20



## sunny_n (Nov 11, 2010)

Please could somebody assist me urgently with this error message 5C20 canon mx850.
Thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi sunny n welcome to tsf, 
this is what i found out about the error
Error 5C20 means the logic board is faulty - most likely because it can't move the rollers and carriage. 
This is a serious problem and in case a power recycle reset procedure does not fix it you will need to get the printer serviced. and to do a reset

1.On the operator panel, press the button. (The display will go blank.)
2. Unplug the power cord and plug it back in after 30 seconds to ensure that the device resets itself.
2.Then press the button.
3.Once the printer has restarted, please try to print a test page


----------

